# HAMBURG für Anfänger (for beginners!)



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

The second city of Germany is sheer brilliant class!
My favourite city after Berlin together with München, Dresden and Frankfurt.
Ich liebe es! :cheers:


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hamburg is really a nice city. It deserves more attention.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

DiggerD21 said:


> The "Krameramtsstuben" are a leftover of what Hamburg looked like in large parts in the 19th century.


Hamburg's Krameramtswohnungen/Krameramtsstuben are from the 17th century, oldest since 1676, and only the museum's Stube has been established in the 19th century.

Hamburg is a huge city, so it takes many years to discover all its interesting places here in Eppendorf, Harvestehude/Rotherbaum, Winterhude, Bergedorf, Harburg, Blankenese, Ohlsdorf, Wilhelmsburg, Cranz/Altes Land, Sternschanze/Karoviertel, Ottensen, Altona, St.Georg, St.Pauli, port/Speicherstadt/Hafencity, river Elbe, Alster, downtown ...

IMO the most interesting German city, although also Berlin I know pretty well, since 1988, been maybe 20 times there.
Hamburg is even more diverse, and after 2013 when Hamburg will get UNESCO's Heritage sites (Chilehaus/Kontorhausviertel/Speicherstadt), Hamburgs reputation will increase even more.


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Wow, fantastic pics! 

Bit of an odd question, but did you go to the Hamburg Dungeon when you were there ?...


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Wonderful vibrant city with a lot civic pride with a big creative and trendy population .
More pics please ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos from Hamburg


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Regener8tor said:


> Wow, fantastic pics!
> 
> Bit of an odd question, but did you go to the Hamburg Dungeon when you were there ?...


Nope. I did see the entrance, though. You mean the Horror House in the Speicherstadt?


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great city ^^


----------



## GreenEco (Nov 16, 2009)

i think i just popped a boner to those canal shots. gorgeous city


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

What a city!!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

fantastic pics.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hamburg: Beautiful, clean, efficient. Great photos thanks for sharing! I really have to get myself to Germany!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice city and the buildings are really beautiful.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to see more beautiful photos of Hamburg...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Time for Hamburg pics!

Now, Hamburg owes its prosperity to its port, one of the largest in the world. This former Hanseatic League city has a merchant tradition going back to the Middle Ages. You won't see much from back then, but the heritage of the business tradition is alive and well in the city's architecture. Among these, the red brick buildings of the Speicherstadt (Warehouse City) and the Kontorhäuser. "Kontorhaus" is the name given to the buildings occupied by the offices, banks and associations serving the old merchant companies up until the breakout of the First World War. Modernism, Jugendstil/Art Nouveau and pre-art déco are among the prevalent styles. There is even a Kontorhausviertel (disctrict), but you can find these beauties throughout central Hamburg. 

These are in the Ferdinandstraße, just a block east of the shores of the Binnenalster. 






































Haus Alstertor, 1900



















Moving South and West from there, you will find more Kontorhäuser. 

Alte Bankhalle, of 1903














































The Patriotische Gesellschaft, 1847




























The Laieszhof, of 1898




















The Glubushof, of 1908




























At the foot of the Globushof and Laeiszhof you will find the Trostbrücke (Bridge of Consolation), flanked by the statues of St Ansgar (holding the crosier stick), the Archbishop of Hamburg who "christianized" a lot of pagan northern Germany in the high middle ages, and Count Adolf III (with the sword), ruler of Hamburg during the 10th century, when the Danes had their designs on the region. 

































































As you walk towards the bridge from the city hall, you'll see this gothic spire looming large over the surrounding area. That's the Nikolaikirche, where we're going next. 





























The Nikolaikirche stands in ruins as a memorial of the destruction of the city during World War II. The gothic church was built in the middle ages, but suffered collapses, fires and reconstructions, only to be left ruins as a sobering reminder of the consequences of war. The many reconstructions, includied the erection of the neo-gothic church tower, which at the time it was finished in the 19th century, was the tallest building in the world. Surprisingly, it was this tall steeple that survived the bombing. It is still the tallest building in the city. 












































































































































































Right behind the ruins, you'll see this pretty fountain, devoted to the four parishes of old Hamburg. The park is still called Hopfenmarkt, although the vegetable market square (which had no trees) is long gone. The bustling former square is now a leafy park, almost eerily quiet, in spite of the busy thoroughfare running alongside. 










If visiting a ruin and a war memorial sounds too depressing, you should still visit the Nikolaikirche for amazing views over the city from the surviving tower! :banana:





































I really like seeing skyscrapers from skyscrapers, but I also love seeing church towers from church towers!

St Petri church










St Katherinen church



















St Petri and St Jacobi










St Michaelis, a.k.a "Der Michel"



















St Jacobi










The Old Post Building










The Old Chamber of Commerce and the City Hall










City Hall










Inside the Hauptbahnhof (main train station)





























Details and zoom-ins!

You're being watched...










Herr Doktor










New subway line










Chamber of Commerce





























City Hall




























Thaliahof, 1921










Come, dear. I'll show you Hamburg as you've never seen it before.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Hamburg looks decidedly British in a lot of your pictures! Great stuff.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Bristol Mike said:


> Hamburg looks decidedly British in a lot of your pictures


UK cities are like Hamburg, a city founded 831 

Good pics aljuarez! I like the Ferdinandstraße too. Few tourists :lol:


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

I was never a fan of red brick architecture, but more threads like this could definitely make me change my mind! :lol:


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Very nice update , thank you !


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Some more images from Germany’s third largest city!
First, some more pictures of Hamburg’s canals, waterways and passages, some of the city’s most attractive features.












































































































































































Buildings and facades, including some more Jugendstil/Art Nouveau






























































































































































































Places to eat and shop…
































































Gänsemarkt (literally “goose market”) is one of the largest squares downtown. The statue is of Fritz Shaper, one of Germany’s most famous romantic-era sculptors.



















Colonnaden is a pretty, pedestrianized street full of restaurants. A nice, long arcade runs along.
































































Let’s now take a look at Hamburg’s Rathaus (City Hall), one of the world’s great civic structures.






























































































































































































Zoom-ins and details


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hamburg! :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from Germany's largest Northern town!

More Jugendstil (art nouveau)

















Among the art nouveau beauties, this place is one of the few you can actually visit. The Cafe Paris is mentioned in all guidebooks, but it's not too touristy and the interior totally justifies a stop for breakfast!











More buildings and facades..



















The wheather was not cooperating, so I made just a quick stop by the new developments in the area called "Hafenstadt", supposedly Europe's largest current urban construction site.







The next day things looked much better, but still hazy over the port area. Still, I had a great time on top of the St Petri church. The beautiful baroque interior is worth a visit, too!























































Finally, random scenes...


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

With one of the world's largest inland ports in the world, a trip down Hamburg's waterways is not to be missed. 

We depart from the shorte of the ‎Außenalster, the artificial basin on the Alster River. 











Then it's below bridges towards the Innenalster (the smaller inner section of the same basin).

































And we make it to the Speicherstadt, the old warehouse district. Very atmospheric!



















































And then into the larger harbour area of the Elbe! :banana:

















The way back passes through the Hafen (Port) City, Europe's largest redevelopment area. The highlight is the beautiful Elbphilarmonie building, with its sail-like structures. Sadly, the concert hall construction project has been stalled and mired in litigation so the opening won't happen any time soonhno:
















































And it's back to the Alster!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great tour through Hamburg...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's get off the boat and explore the beautiful Speicherstadt on foot!























































































The HafenCity, right next to the Speicherstadt old warehouse district, could not be more different, architecturally. However, the links between the two are seamless and include plenty footbridges. It creates a stunning contrast. I can't wait for the whole thing to be finished! A night at the Elbphilarmonie would be nice to cap a visit to the area... now scheduled for opening in 2017 hno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots. Travelling that way next year, I'm glad to see some updates passing now. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

charming....great mix of architectural styles and what amazed me is that all the period architectural styles 
were richly and perfectly done/executed/constructed.
if someone refreshes my memory, is this Germany's second city after Berlin?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

As always, in these kind of questions... there's more than one answer.
According to Wikipaedia, Hamburg would rank 7th among German metropolitan areas, but this includes some suspect ones, such as putting together Leipzig and Dresden... I understand putting the Rhein-Ruhr metropolitan region in a single unit (the largest), but others... Not so sure!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolitan_regions_in_Germany


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

^^
When taken? 2013?

Agree with your doubts, btw. Metropolitan areas are cultural and/or economic regions, not cities.
Metro Hamburg covers an area of 26,103 km² which means that it's bigger than the state of Slovenia with 20,273 km²

What counts is that Hamburg is the second biggest German city, and the third biggest German agglomeration/5 cities after Ruhr/13 cities, and Berlin/9 cities.


----------



## Jozef77 (May 4, 2015)

Great shots thanks. Hamburg looks nice and interesting and is on my list for cities i want to visit soon.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

What a nice update from our SECOND_CITY ! Elbphilharmonie has been always postponed to complete finally, so I was surprised when they said it will be completed with interior in early 2016 and offiicially open in early 2017 for testing out the accustic in the concert rooms.
It was always becoming more expensive in the last years and was recently on the list of the ten most expensive highrise and skyscrapers in the world with the One Liberty tower WTC
leading that list!


----------



## Jozef77 (May 4, 2015)

shot of a completely new built street in the new area "HafenCity".


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great city with a sizable number of art deco buildings.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Amazing photos - they really do inspire me to go to Hamburg in the near future! Thank you and keep posting!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

A small update, with photos of the Deichstrasse and the Nikolaifleet canal, one of the few areas that survived both a great fire in the 19th century and war destruction. 






























Back in the Alster


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

So beautiful, so diverse! kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The commercial core of downtown

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of downtown 

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Neubau is a city district west of the downtown area that includes several interesting neighborhoods. I only saw a small but cozy part of it.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr



Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

St Pauli is another large and varied district that includes large public housing developments and even a red-light district.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

St Pauli stretches all the way back South towards the port, where the Lundungsbrücken piers are located, with their sweeping views.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The main train station and immediate area

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The West side corner of the Junfernstieg waterfront leads into Gänsemarkt, a square with a very long history of commercial activity.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hamburg


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

thank you for the nice hamburg pictures, aljuarez. Are those old pictures from an old Hamburg trave or are they from this year? I visited the last time Hamburg In October last year and then in mid november and is always amzing .


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

These are a little over one year old now.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Elbe river at the South end of Neubau offers great views over the river, towards the Hafen City and Landungsbrücke. Note the old red-brick architecture of the old shipping and industrial facilities.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The Elbe river at the South end of Neubau offers great views over the river, towards the Hafen City and Landungsbrücke. Note the old red-brick architecture of the old shipping and industrial facilities.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Besides the views and the architecture, one thing you should check out here is the Elbetunnel, an underwater footbridge linking both shores. This is a good chance to see an early 20th-Century public infrastructure that was astonishingly modern when it opened. Not many such places nowadays are as aesthetically pleasing anymore!

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr



Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

As one of the busiest ports in Europe, Hamburg continues to be home to many shipping and transport firms. During the early 20th Century, the buildings where they had their headquarters - Kontorhäuser - developed their own, distinct style and are now part of the UNESCO World Cultural Heritage. These commercial buildings exhibit dynamic designs and rather sober and masculine lines, even if they boast playful elements. This red-brick variety of Jugendstil (art nouveau) contrasts with more feminine, colourful and sensual varieties in other places of Northern Europe. Among them, the Chilehaus is world-famous, shaped as a large ship. Neighboring structures are less dramatic, but still great to look at. Kontorhäuser are everywhere in central Hamburg.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Heading back downtown

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Heinzer (Mar 17, 2014)

Great pictures, aljuarez! I just love Hamburg.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

THANKS, Heinzer


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Downtown Hamburg

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The docks area directly below the downtown core consists of several narrow tiers of land, like fingers. The Northern ones are the Speicherstadt (see earlier posts on this thread), an old warehouse district and a UNESCO World Heritage site. The ones South of it, the HafenCity, are newly developed but a lot of the new buildings mimic their much older neighbours, with the red brick typical of the whole region. O

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

There are several places to check out the interior of the old storehouses, but probably the best is also the most heavily redone: The Maritime Museum. It is surprisingly large, and the exhibits were surprisingly interesting.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I must say that a few years after my first visit to HafenCity, it is definitely beginning to feel like a neighborhood: plenty of foot traffic, businesses and visitors.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of the HafenCity

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Many more buildings are being built and will be built in the area, but it is unlikely any of them will ever outstage the Elbphilarmonie, a spectacular concert hall built on top of an old warehouse depot, by Herzog and de Meuron. Not just look at it from the outside, go in, up, and into it for a performance!

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hamburg really looks fantastic. Splendidly regenerated and resurgent.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I love your photos! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Hamburg impressions, mostly from the Elbphilarmonie and its wonderful viewing platform. Not very high, of course, but offering definitely expansive views.

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr
Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Hamburg, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Again beautyful pictures from an always new to discover city .Thank you, Al juarez, until the next set .;-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hamburg


----------



## selvanegra (Mar 25, 2020)

Wonderful city

I was a few hours in 2007 and I loved it. I hope to return. Greetings from Argentina.


----------

